# New to Fatties??



## brohnson (Jan 13, 2010)

These look awesome and probably taste that way too but I've got a couple of questions. 

Normally how long does it take to cook a fattie and what temp should you smoke it at? 

Also what temp are you looking for on the inside of the fattie so you know it's done?

Is there a easy to follow step or any recipes out there with cooking instructions?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Tim,
You've gotta try a fattie at least once.  Then like most, you'll be hooked.  As with any smoke, cook to internal temps, not to amount of time.  Also with any ground meat product you want to cook to 160*F minimum.  So make sure you've got a quality calibrated thermometer.

For some generalities.  I smoke mine at around 270-300*F.  But that's when doing a bacon wrap.  You can smoke at 225-250*F but if you do a bacon wrap it likely be flimsy and chewy.  They normally take around 2 to 3 hours.  But this varies with how much meat you use, what it's filled with, and at what temp you smoke.

Here's a link to one I did where I included a tutorial on how I roll them.  I've changed it up a little, but this will give you the basics.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75932

Good luck, don't forget the qview.  What kind are you thinking of making?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2010)

There are several factors in the time and temp departments but if you look at the sticky in the Fatties section and the one from The Dude Abides they will lay most of it out for you. The variables will be the kind of meat you use and how thick you make it - smoke anywhere from 250 -300 to the proper temp - most take around 2 1/2 -3 hour more or less depending on thickness and final temp


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 13, 2010)

What The Dude said.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, I cant wait to try this out!


----------



## brohnson (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok well I know it wont be the same but my smoker wont be done for a couple more weeks and I really want to try one of these out, so can I cook one in my oven at a low temp like 280-300 degrees and get the same effect without a smoke flavor.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2010)

I think it would still be very tasty. If you do try it be sure to let us know


----------



## brohnson (Jan 13, 2010)

I will forsure try this tonight, I'll post pics later.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 13, 2010)

My opinion is you sure could make one in the oven.  But like you said, you won't get the smokey flavor.  One suggestion is to put it on some type of rack to give the grease some place to drip to.  That will help a lot to keep it from sitting in the grease.

Take some picts and let us know how it goes.  Good luck.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

You shouldn't be able to buy anymore charcaol, propane or any method of lighting your smoker till you can prove that you smoked a fattie. Their that good belive me and everyone else here. So you kids will love this one

"Dad Go Smoke A Fattie"


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 13, 2010)

You've got to smoke the fattie, you don't know what your missing.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 16, 2010)

Time is running out for today but we are going to try a fattie tonight or tomorrow...

Jon.


----------

